# White Design or Black Design?



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i have another proposal for the shirts. should i do the white shirt ones or black or both. let me know by votin and posting thanx.












*White Design Above* 













*Black Design Above*


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2002)

That's a hot ass shirt. How did you do it. Put it in my personal mail. 

Damn that's hot!!!!


----------

